

Reddit Will Always Be a Home for Hatred and Harassment - davidgerard
http://www.newrepublic.com/article/122313/reddit-will-always-be-home-hatred-and-harassment

======
paulhauggis
Replace Reddit with pretty much any site on the Internet. Many sites love it
because hate == emotion == more clicks == profit! They figured this out a long
time ago.

The problem is that this mindset would be fine if it was just on an Internet
forum. But it is now made itself into real life with real consequences.

